# Convicted Felon Bow Hunting?



## jamieh79 (Sep 17, 2015)

I've actually seen a thread already about this but it turned into a debate about muzzleloaders lol. My question, can a person convicted of a felony in the state of Ga hunt with a bow? Do they have to be off of parole? Please keep this classy, everyone makes mistakes and some of them choose to change their lives.


----------



## fishhunt05 (Sep 17, 2015)

Yes you can hunt with a bow! Beat of luck to whoever  it is. You can also hunt with a muzzle loader as it is a primitive weapon. Convicted felons can not be in possession of a firearm only. I should be correct on the muzzle loader thing unless a dnr official on here has a different law that I'm unfamiliar with.  I'm a LEO. again best of luck.


----------



## Danno (Sep 17, 2015)

Checkout how Georgia defines a Firearm in Paragraph A section 2



O.C.G.A. § 16-11-131
Possession of firearms by convicted felons and first offender probationers


(a) As used in this Code section, the term:

    (1) "Felony" means any offense punishable by imprisonment for a term of one year or more and includes conviction by a court-martial under the Uniform Code of Military Justice for an offense which would constitute a felony under the laws of the United States.

    (2) "Firearm" includes any handgun, rifle, shotgun, or other weapon which will or can be converted to expel a projectile by the action of an explosive or electrical charge.

 (b) Any person who is on probation as a felony first offender pursuant to Article 3 of Chapter 8 of Title 42 or who has been convicted of a felony by a court of this state or any other state; by a court of the United States including its territories, possessions, and dominions; or by a court of any foreign nation and who receives, possesses, or transports any firearm commits a felony and, upon conviction thereof, shall be imprisoned for not less than one nor more than five years; provided, however, that if the felony as to which the person is on probation or has been previously convicted is a forcible felony, then upon conviction of receiving, possessing, or transporting a firearm, such person shall be imprisoned for a period of five years.

 (b.1) Any person who is prohibited by this Code section from possessing a firearm because of conviction of a forcible felony or because of being on probation as a first offender for a forcible felony pursuant to this Code section and who attempts to purchase or obtain transfer of a firearm shall be guilty of a felony and shall be punished by imprisonment for not less than one nor more than five years.

 (c) This Code section shall not apply to any person who has been pardoned for the felony by the President of the United States, the State Board of Pardons and Paroles, or the person or agency empowered to grant pardons under the constitutions or laws of the several states or of a foreign nation and, by the terms of the pardon, has expressly been authorized to receive, possess, or transport a firearm.

 (d) A person who has been convicted of a felony, but who has been granted relief from the disabilities imposed by the laws of the United States with respect to the acquisition, receipt, transfer, shipment, or possession of firearms by the secretary of the United States Department of the Treasury pursuant to 18 U.S.C. Section 925, shall, upon presenting to the Board of Public Safety proof that the relief has been granted and it being established from proof submitted by the applicant to the satisfaction of the Board of Public Safety that the circumstances regarding the conviction and the applicant's record and reputation are such that the acquisition, receipt, transfer, shipment, or possession of firearms by the person would not present a threat to the safety of the citizens of Georgia and that the granting of the relief sought would not be contrary to the public interest, be granted relief from the disabilities imposed by this Code section. A person who has been convicted under federal or state law of a felony pertaining to antitrust violations, unfair trade practices, or restraint of trade shall, upon presenting to the Board of Public Safety proof, and it being established from said proof, submitted by the applicant to the satisfaction of the Board of Public Safety that the circumstances regarding the conviction and the applicant's record and reputation are such that the acquisition, receipt, transfer, shipment, or possession of firearms by the person would not present a threat to the safety of the citizens of Georgia and that the granting of the relief sought would not be contrary to the public interest, be granted relief from the disabilities imposed by this Code section. A record that the relief has been granted by the board shall be entered upon the criminal history of the person maintained by the Georgia Crime Information Center and the board shall maintain a list of the names of such persons which shall be open for public inspection.

 (e) As used in this Code section, the term "forcible felony" means any felony which involves the use or threat of physical force or violence against any person and further includes, without limitation, murder; murder in the second degree; burglary in any degree; robbery; armed robbery; home invasion in any degree; kidnapping; hijacking of an aircraft or motor vehicle; aggravated stalking; rape; aggravated child molestation; aggravated sexual battery; arson in the first degree; the manufacturing, transporting, distribution, or possession of explosives with intent to kill, injure, or intimidate individuals or destroy a public building; terroristic threats; or acts of treason or insurrection.

 (f) Any person placed on probation as a first offender pursuant to Article 3 of Chapter 8 of Title 42 and subsequently discharged without court adjudication of guilt pursuant to Code Section 42-8-62 shall, upon such discharge, be relieved from the disabilities imposed by this Code section.


----------



## fishtail (Sep 17, 2015)

If you don't feel like reading Danno's post, see page 14 of the current regulations.
http://www.eregulations.com/georgia/hunting/pageflip/
"Convicted felons may not posses any firearm (including primitive weapons) while hunting unless that individual's right to carry has been restored (OCGA § 16-11-131). This does not apply to archery equipment."


----------



## yzyami (Sep 17, 2015)

Strange that you can't legally carry a black power but you could purchase.  With black powder there is no background check to purchase.  Just have to be 18 yrs old


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Sep 17, 2015)

A inter sticker here is . It also depends on what the provisions are for your parole or probation a lot will not allow you to have or shoot a bow


----------



## Hunter454 (Sep 17, 2015)

Gadestroyer74 said:


> A inter sticker here is . It also depends on what the provisions are for your parole or probation a lot will not allow you to have or shoot a bow


Exactly, most parole and probation stipulations include the phrase no dangerous weapons which includes knives


----------



## BigCats (Sep 17, 2015)

I have a friend that was convicted felon on something he did when he was younger he did his time changed his life and started back hunting and was allowed to hunt with a bow. Thanks to him he talked me into getting my old high country bow out that I bought in the 90s I shot 2 doe first trip out and I've never looked back been bow only for 7 years now.


----------



## fishhunt05 (Sep 17, 2015)

Did not know that it had the explosive or electrical charge in the firearm section. doesn't make any since that no background check would be required to purchase a muzzel loader.


----------

